# Plexiglas solution



## Verne (Nov 30, 2008)

I know it's here, I just can't find it! 
The recipe for melting plexiglas to use as a finish which rivals CA. If you know the recipe by weight or volume I'd sure appreciate it as I "found" the remnants of a 4X8 sheet about 1/4 thick in my shed after Ike left. 
Seems like it was something like fill a quart jar with pieces of plexiglas and fill with ????? (acetone, paint thinner, coke, beer,) and let sit for X hours and apply like CA. Maybe!
Thanks,
Vern


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2008)

Acetone, there that's it!


----------



## Verne (Nov 30, 2008)

Daniel,
Ok. Thanks. Is it about 50/50? as in 1/2 jar of plastic and 1/2 jar of acetone?
Vern


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vern, you fill yourself with the beer!!

Cut up Plexiglas into pieces big enough to put in the bottle.  Fill with acetone.  If all the acetone melts, add more until there is a little bit of thick melted Plexiglas at the bottom of the bottle.  Then, the solution is saturated with the Plexiglas.  If at this time you are out of beer, a rum and coke is good as well.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been using a mix of 1 oz of acetone to 1 sq in of 1/8" plexi with very good results.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2008)

Cav, lets see if I have this right, pour beer until full, something about plexiglass, realize I am getting saturated and should not be in shop. I think maybe I got something out of order in those instructions.


----------



## Nick (Nov 30, 2008)

Vern,
Cav has the best idea. Just remember if you run out of Acetone and have to go out for more, do not take the Rum and Coke with you, you may hit a bump in the road and spill some.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to clean my jointer and run the plexiglas over it on edge. I would collect the shavings in a bag or box at the dust collector fitting and dissolve them in Acetone. They dissolve very fast (usually within a couple hours or so) so be sure to shake the bottle pretty frequently or you'll end up with a blob at the bottom. Don't worry too much about the inevitable bits of wood shavings that will find their way into the mixture from the jointer. Just strain the solution through a paint strainer (the paper cone type) when finished. Strain it quickly as the Acetone may dissolve the mesh.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2008)

Pat, Let,s see
Acetone
Plexiglas shavings
saw dust
and just a pinch of paint strainer.
Now we know the "Secret" ingredient.


----------



## Nick (Nov 30, 2008)

Daniel,
It appears you have revised the mix, you left out the Beer and Rum and Coke
Could this be true?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2008)

oops, But if I start with the Rum and Coke I'm gonna have the whole paint strainer in the mix, no acetone, and stand there wonder just what I was going to do with all those plastic chips, realize they are only making it more difficult to tip my glass and throw them away. I just don't see how I will ever get it done with the Rum and Coke recipe. of course with adequate supply i won't care either.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Nov 30, 2008)

No Daniel.... I don't use plex to stabilize my product. Gave up on it very early on in the search. I do think it would make a good product for finishing, though.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 30, 2008)

Didn't Cav say something about Fruit Cake with the Rum and Coke? :')


----------



## SherryD (Nov 30, 2008)

Would Jack Daniels work if you wanted a darker finish???


----------



## rixstix (Nov 30, 2008)

Recipes vary as much as CA finishing procedures, but for me......

1 -2 sq inches 1/8" acrylic per ounce of Acetone or MEK yields thin CA consistency. I prefer MEK and use all the precautions on the can.

2-4 sq inches 1/8" acrylic per ounce of Acetone or MEK yields medium/thick CA consistency.

More than 4 sq in per ounce yields a jelly-like mess for me.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 30, 2008)

Mere Acetone and Plexi mixing are not correct. I made some last year and it didn't work for me. Didn't know why at the time. I made some in the spring of this year and it didn't work either for me. I am proficient with CA (thin, medium and thick) but couldn't get either try of the plexi/acetone to work.

Bear in mind that "Thick" and "Thin" are strongly "relative" terms. The I discovered that the thickness (as I judge thick) does count and matter. My first batch was too "thin". My second batch was too "thick" and the learning curve for using each had not been achieved.

Thewishman and Hewunch gave some great pointers as to the correct thickness of the solution here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=36575 

In a couple of PM exchanges with Hewunch, he helped me understand that the right "thickness" of mix was important for a good plexi/acetone finish - unlike the varieties of CA. Too thin and it will evaporate before it adheres to the wood. Too thick and it will not adhere properly either. To me, the acetone in the mix does seem to cause faster setting / curing than CA does with the same thickness of solution. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 30, 2008)

You don't need shavings of plexi - chunks will dissolve in a couple of days (then you can skip the strainer part.) Your finishing solution will depend on your own preference. Some use a thick solution and apply a few coats. I use a thinner solution and apply 40+ coats, it only takes a few minutes and it dries quickly. Mine is a little thicker than thin CA.

I dissolve the stuff in a quart jar and decant into a clear condiment bottle. I adjust the solution thickness in the bottle, and feed the jar like sourdough starter.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Nov 30, 2008)

Cav,
I ran out of Rum and Coke, what amount of Jägermeister should I use?:devil:


----------



## Fred (Nov 30, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> *If all the acetone melts*, add more until there is a little bit of thick melted Plexiglas at the bottom of the bottle.


 
Cav, just how the heck is the acetone gonna melt??? 

Actually, I think that you took your own advice and filled up on a large quantity of decent beer before you responded to this question. Maybe one or more of the other alcohol based formulas were more readily available as well... :biggrin:

Then there is the recommendation for Jägermeister! 

On to a serious inquiry ... Doesn't the formula depend on different types of plexiglass? Somewhere early on I believe I read a thread where someone recommended a particular type/kind of plexiglass as other types/kinds that are available tended to take forever to dissolve.


----------



## Brian Fitzsimmons (Dec 1, 2008)

*Finishing*

With or without beer, this has made interesting reading. Me? I just use cellulose sanding sealer and, then, two coats of spray melamine polished with burnishing cream. It works a treat.
However, I would like to ask if anyone, who is reading this thread, knows where I can buy the ARTISAN range of pen and pencil kits? I can then order some to be sent to me in the UK.
Thanks, Brian


----------



## DavidSpavin (Dec 2, 2008)

Brian Fitzsimmons said:


> I would like to ask if anyone, who is reading this thread, knows where I can buy the ARTISAN range of pen and pencil kits? I can then order some to be sent to me in the UK.
> Thanks, Brian


 
Axminster Power Tool Center sell ARTISAN pen and pencil kits.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/category-Pen-and-Pencil-Kits-208249.htm


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 2, 2008)

I got some clear acrylic that I'm going to melt down and try. I've been looking for a more durable finish than what I normally use but I haven't wanted to do CA....this just might work. My laser engraver has some leftover scraps from 1/8" clear acrylic, really high quality stuff, that I'm melting down with acetone. I started it last night. It's not going to win any awards for quickest dissolving, but I could tell after an hour or so that it was working.

I just went out to check it this morning, and I WAY underestimated the amount of acetone needed. The acrylic wasn't near completely dissolved and the "liquid" at the bottom was almost a solid it was so thick (it's also not all that warm, so that could be a factor). I just threw in some more acetone, so I'll let it do its thing. I figured I can ALWAYS add more but I can't take it away. I'll let you know what comes of it.


----------



## Brian Fitzsimmons (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, David, I have used Axminster before but felt that their prices had increased somewhat and hoped to find a better price in the USA. actually, I have found some interesting pen kits at Penn State Industries.
http://www.pennstateind.com

Thanks, Brian - www.peppergrinders.co.uk


----------



## skiprat (Dec 2, 2008)

jdwhip96 said:


> Would Jack Daniels work if you wanted a darker finish???


 
Yes.

But just don't mix it with coke!!!! Any person that ruins JD with a mixer should be shot and made into biltong ( that's a refined version of jerky for you more western guys )


----------

